# Found a bird, missing tail feathers



## mossoak

Hello, I'm new to this very informative site and had a question about a pigeon I found at work. She (not sure if the birds a she, but it sounds better than "it") was huddled behind one of our dumpsters so I gently picked her up. Her wings and legs seem fine, however she's missing all but two of her tail feathers. I took her home with me and have her set up in a cage with pigeon feed and fresh water, with paper towels for bedding. She is very pretty, dark gray with a white bill and feathers down her legs. She seems pretty tame and doesn't really try to get away when I pick her up to clean her feet off. I am wondering how long it will take for her tail feather to grow back and if I should put any kind of ointment on her poor naked skin? I know I won't be able to set her free until those feathers grow back. Although...now I'm smitten with her.


----------



## jameswaller

*dear smitten*



mossoak said:


> Hello, I'm new to this very informative site and had a question about a pigeon I found at work. She (not sure if the birds a she, but it sounds better than "it") was huddled behind one of our dumpsters so I gently picked her up. Her wings and legs seem fine, however she's missing all but two of her tail feathers. I took her home with me and have her set up in a cage with pigeon feed and fresh water, with paper towels for bedding. She is very pretty, dark gray with a white bill and feathers down her legs. She seems pretty tame and doesn't really try to get away when I pick her up to clean her feet off. I am wondering how long it will take for her tail feather to grow back and if I should put any kind of ointment on her poor naked skin? I know I won't be able to set her free until those feathers grow back. Although...now I'm smitten with her.


you are somone after my own heart,,an act of kindness-you shall be rewarded,,--loss of feathers could be from a predator,or feather lice--not the same as human head lice--just check the remaining feather-edges for signs of being eaten..--keep her in a warm quiet place for rehab,,pigeon seeds/water--and yes,she will pick at whatever you place on her tail area--there is a product called betadine-guard against infections-(no alcohol)-and no doubt the removal hurt--but that should subside,,--feathers grow at an alarming rate-perhaps 2 months--meanwhile you have yourself a new pal--pigeons are one creature which appreciate everything they get--i hope this helps--sincerely james waller


----------



## pdpbison

Hi mossoak,


Can you post some images of the Bird herself? Taken from her own eye level?

And, some close ups of the rear area, showing any injuries to the skin there?

Lastly, some good, close ups of her freshest poops?


Usually a predation escape Bird was already a sick Bird...or, in some instances, a Show Bird or a Bird not familiar with living in the Wild, who somehow ended up in the Wild.


As jameswaller correctly mentions - missing Tail Frathers usually indicate an escape from a preditor.

The tips of Cat Claws, even if leaving no distinct marks, transmit Bacteria into the Bird's system, which can be fatal on or by about day four.

For this reason, any suspected escapee from a Cat, ( or Hawk ) should be put on to a suitable Antibiotic as soon as possible.


Best wishes,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## MaryOfExeter

With feathered legs and being rather tame, I would say it was once a domestic bird. I would keep it as a pet rather than let it go again.


----------



## mossoak

Thank you very much for the replies. I will get some betadine for her tomorrow and get her started on that. Would peroxide or neosporin work as well? I will also try to get some nice, clear pictures of her (tail and poops included) . I often see hawks soaring above the shopping plaza where I work, and I'd assumed one of them had made a grab for her and come away with only feathers. 
It's amazing how charming pigeons are. Just watching her walk around the room and cock her head at all the new things she was seeing was fascinating.


----------



## mossoak

Okay, here's some pictures of Ms Pidge, as we're calling her.


----------



## mossoak

...And a few more.


----------



## Jaye

Pretty Pigeon. As Phil said, even a scratch can cause an infection; and birds cannot 'fight off' infection the way mammals can; so usually there's a 72 hour of opportunity on an injured Pigeon to get meds started.

However, from your pics, there seems to be no sign of abrasions...are there, anywhere ? There's already a pinfeather coming in so the area seems to be an old site, not a recent one.

Just to ask, do you have any internal antibiotics kicking around...penicillin, amoxycillin, cephalexin, augmentin, etc ???

Most definitely NOT a Feral, and he/she is lucky to have found you.


----------



## mossoak

Hello again! It's been over a week since I found Miss Pidge and she is doing wonderfully. Her feathers are growing back, and she spends lots of time preening and wandering around my brothers empty room. I won't be able to keep her, sadly, but my mother has a friend at work who keeps pigeons and calls them 'his girls' so it sounds like he takes very good care of them. It's too late though...I've been bitten by the pigeon bug and when I have my own place, I'd like to keep a pair. Thank you all for the advice and help! :> They really are wonderful animals.


----------



## pdpbison

Glad to hear all went well with the lovely little Feather-Leg Hen..!

When you can have a few Birds, please consider to get a few non-release-ables? They are just as wonderful to have around, and, they need Homes and someone to care for them too.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mossoak

pdpbison said:


> Glad to hear all went well with the lovely little Feather-Leg Hen..!
> 
> When you can have a few Birds, please consider to get a few non-release-ables? They are just as wonderful to have around, and, they need Homes and someone to care for them too.
> 
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Yes, I will definitely consider non-release-able birds. I got the names of a few pigeon fanciers in the Dayton Ohio area and, when I'm able, I'd love to enter the world of pigeon keeping a bit more thoroughly!


----------

